# Gmelia edc...



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 14, 2018)

The morning light wasnt the best choice for this wood but it was a one and done photo shoot then she went in the mail...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice work.


----------



## Strider (Dec 20, 2018)

Agreed!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2018)

Wood really pops! Like the blade! Chuck


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 20, 2018)

Sarah, how did you do the piercings in the blade. Any reason for them or just aesthetics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

